# Die neue Le Cie !



## Stingray (17. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin

Habt Ihr schon die neue Guideline Le Cie Serie in der Hand gehabt ? Geiler Blank, aber der Griff #c ? Liegt ja Affengeil in der Hand #6 . Aber läßt sich damit auch gut wedeln ? Ich meine so ein anatomischer Griff liegt zwar super in der Hand, aber hat die schon einer geworfen ? Sind ja ganz neue Wege die Guideline da eingeht. Die Rute sieht Super aus :k . Aber ob der Griff in der Praxis taugt ;+  ? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Interessant schaut es aber aus !

Würde ich gerne mal testen !


----------



## Stingray (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

@ marioschreiber

K&HD in Hamburg hat welche stehen. Da kann man sie auf der Wiese testen. Traue mich da bloß nicht ran, weil, siehe meine Signatur. Das Grinsen von Profies laßt mich |rotwerden . Aber ich würde sie doch gerne mal werfen, denn sie liegt toll in der Hand.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Hi Stingray.....

stimmt...liegt verdammt geil in der Hand..... :l 

Und werfen tut sich das gute Teil auch fast wie von selbst..... #6 

Ich habe lange überlegt, hab' mich dann aber zum Kauf entschlossen.....
nun hoffe ich, dass sie bald da ist  #h


----------



## Ace (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

schön Vossi#6...ich unbedingt mal werfen will !!!
Welche Schnurklasse ?


----------



## Daniel1983 (18. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

man oh man! die sieht ja richtig hammer aus!!!! ) *träum*

hat wer ne ahnung wo man die bestellen kann bzw. erstmal die preisliste angucken im internet?!?

Mfg Daniel


----------



## marioschreiber (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Hier : http://www.guidelineflyfish.de/


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

jo danke hab mir mal die #5 er ins auge gefast aber weiss leider ned ob medium oder medium-fast die bessere aktion ist... was meint ihr?! 

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Jens2001 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

@ Daniel,

das ist keine Frage von besser oder schlechter!!!! Da hilft nur ausprobieren, welche Dir besser liegt!
Viel Spaß dabei wünscht der Jens....


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

leider hab ich keinen fachhändler bei mir in der nähe wo ich das rütchen testen kann... 
aber glaub medium.fast ist vieleicht ned schlecht! 

Mfg


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich unbedingt mal werfen will !



Kein Problem Ace.....wenn Du Dich denn mal wieder an der Küste sehen lässt    |supergri   
Ich werde diese hier --> LeCie PF F 9’6” #7 

und diese               --> LeCie PF F 10’ #8 

bekommen......meine Wahl ist aber zu 80% auf die in Klasse 8 gefallen, da ich mit der schon ein "Probeschmeissen" absolviert habe und total begeistert war...
Testen werde ich die #7  auf alle Fälle aber auch nochmal...... #h

P.S.: ich handel noch. Und wenn die Cross-Current noch etwas günstiger werden sollte, dann hab' ich sicher bald eine Rute über   |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Jens2001 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

@ Daniel 1983

also, ich würde keine Rute mehr kaufen, die ich nicht schonmal irgendwo vorher geworfen habe.... es sei denn, es wäre eine Sage SPL  leider gibt es diese geile Serie ja seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr....... aber, wenn irgendwo noch ne neue auftaucht, dann würde ich mir die sofort kaufen...... gibt da zum Beispiel so eine SPL #3 mit 6'3" Länge, die will ich unbedingt, nein die muß ich unbedingt noch haben.......
ansonsten gilt immer erst probieren und dann kaufen!!!!

Gruß Jens


----------



## Stingray (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Moin Moin

Habe die Guideline Le Cie in Klasse 4       8,6" in Fast in der Hand gehabt :l . Ein Traum :k:k :k !!! Will haben !!! Jetzt heist das sparen. Da zu noch eine INEX 25 ( vieleicht sogar in Blau  ) und eine High Water oder Presentation WF drauf und ich bin glücklich :q .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Juli 2005)

*Geeeeiilllll*

....So, ich habe dann heute  |kopfkrat ....neee gestern Abend meinen ersten "Nasseinsatz" an der Küste gehabt.
Erstklassig, obwohl ich in der Dunkelheit aufgrund der engen Schlaufen doch das ein oder andere "Knötchen" geworfen habe   
Die Rute ist halt ein klein wenig schneller als 'ne Greys .......
Der Griff liegt gut in der Hand, obwohl nach längerem Fischen meint man , dass er auch etwas "handlicher", also dünner hätte ausfallen können. Aber daran gewöhne ich mich sicher noch. Einziges Manko in meinen Augen : Durch die eng am Blank angebrachten Ringe (speziell an der Rutenspitze) kommt es teilweise zu etwas "gewöhnungsbedürftiger Geräuschentwicklung" bei groben Schnüren (Bass Taper). Die EDP von Scierra und auch die Pounch (mit der ich mein Probeschmeissen gemacht habe) haben dieses Phänomen nicht gehabt.
Ansonsten .......  #6   ich tausche nicht mehr (es sei denn jemand möchte seine Xi2 eintauschen  |supergri  ) 

 #h  #h


----------



## AndreasG (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geeeeiilllll*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> "gewöhnungsbedürftiger Geräuschentwicklung"



Dat Ding quitscht, ich hab´s immer noch im Ohr !!!! |supergri 
Ne, hast du fein gekauft und beim nächsten mal hängt auch Fisch dran. Also, bis zum nächsten mal.....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Geeeeiilllll*



			
				AndreasG schrieb:
			
		

> Dat Ding quitscht, ich hab´s immer noch im Ohr !!!! |supergri



Wie ich bereits vermutet habe : *TINITUS QUIETSCHUS VULGARIS* oder wie der Norddeutsche allgemeinhin zu sagen pflegt : *Ständiges Fliegenschnur-ohrsausen*  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

......lässt sich aber alles beheben Andreas........  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Welche ist es denn nun eigendlich geworden ?
Die #7er oder die #8er ?


----------



## Stingray (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Die neue Le Cie !*

Und Ich habe man heute meine Guideline Le Cie in Klasse 4  8,6" bekommen |supergri .

Past schön zur INEX.

Gruß Thomas


----------

